# Cheerio! :)



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey everyone! Cheerio is only 6.5 weeks old right now and still being taken care of by his breeder.  We will bring him home when he and his brother Chacci (will be my boyfriend's tiel) are old enough. SO excited!! 







...okay for some reason it will only let me put up this one pic (I'm having extension issues with my files...) that the breeder sent me but you can get the idea.  He's super cute. The first time I held him he snuggled right up to me, already steps up and perches on my fingers, and turns his head to listen to me when I talk to him and lets me kiss him all over  

It's a 2.5 hr drive to the breeder so I will be visiting him again on Sunday! Can't wait! 
:wf pied:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

So gorgeous! Absolutely love the color. And he sounds like such an absolute sweetie! You're going to have so much fun with them both


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

That's one beautiful baby


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you! 
I'm getting so impatient! I hope he's ready to come home sooner than later. I'm always bugging my breeder about how he is doing. He's already had his first flight (with Chacci!) and is brave enough to step outside the cage to beg for more food.
Also, he lets me wrap him up in a towel and just looks up at me happily while I stroke his head.
He also squeaks when I'm petting him sometimes! X) <3 <3 <3 I'm in love!


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Adorable  congrats!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So precious!


----------



## imreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

Too cute


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Wow He's so cute I would like to hug him!


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks! Really discouraged though and feel like I would be a terrible mom to him now from some things certain people have said to me on here on another thread I made  So I will probably leave the site  I don't know yet. Just way to stressed out in the real world to be dealing with negative feedback and discouragement


----------



## Fae88 (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't let it discourage you . Everyone here is in general pretty nice and accepting. Stick around it's a helpful place to be. Cheerio is adorable!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG! Cheerio is absolutely adorable! I love him!!! I Can see why you are so in love with him! And don't let what anyone else said discourage you from being a part of the community here, everyone is generally very nice and sweet! I really think it was the way you worded things in your first thread, it seemed like you were asking for advice on if you should get a cockatiel and that you were trying to decide. I didn't understand at first that you had already decided to buy him no matter what and just was asking if we thought he'd be ok with his brother until things settled down a bit for you and your bf. I am sure that others misunderstood as well. I adore how much you love your little baby, and he really is one of the cutest baby cockatiels I have ever seen! I am so happy for you and I really hope that you stick around and keep posting to us so that we can watch him grow up with you! <3


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

THANKS!!!! <3  YES I will take a ton on Sunday when I get to spend several hours with him!!!!


----------

